# Going back to complete stock



## termleech

Is there a way to reset the Kindle back to as if I had just bought it? I rooted in and installed FireFireFire, but now I get random reboots and it just sits at the triangle with a fire screen. I'd like to just go back to complete stock if possible.


----------



## knyghtryda

Short answer is to reflash firefirefire with fast boot, flash twrp with fastboot, then flash the stock image from Amazon (after changing the the extension to zip) from twrp. If you're stuck at the triangle then you should be in fastboot. If not start up a fastboot flash recovery let it wait for a device then power on the Kindle when it's plugged in. It should catch the fastboot time and flash.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## termleech

knyghtryda said:


> Short answer is to reflash firefirefire with fast boot, flash twrp with fastboot, then flash the stock image from Amazon (after changing the the extension to zip) from twrp. If you're stuck at the triangle then you should be in fastboot. If not start up a fastboot flash recovery let it wait for a device then power on the Kindle when it's plugged in. It should catch the fastboot time and flash.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. What I ended up doing was taking the 6.3.1 from amazon renaming it to update.zip and flashing through cwm worked like a charm. Everything is back to stock now. Thanks.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trobinson97

I am at a loss here. I tried to reset my KF to factory default, but when it rebooted it's stuck at the triangle with the orange power light. It is not recognized by the computer. I can only turn it off by hard reset. When I turn it on while it's connected to the computer it is recognized for a brief moment before the light goes orange. That brief moment lasts maybe 2-4 seconds. I am completely lost, does anyone have any idea where I need to start in fixing this?

I had superuser access, was on firmware 6.3.1.

EDIT: NVM, wow, I used the KFU and flashed Install clock Recovery to it during that brief moment and I got it back. Oh man, you don't know how happy I am right now.


----------



## Higg777

About to try my KF, noting this thread to go back if needed  This will get you all the way back to valid for warranty?


----------

